# [SOLVED] All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.



## JirachiNite (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, recently, every time I play a game, it lags after a few minutes of play. I first thought it was my internet connection, but it also happens in single player modes. 

Games Tried So Far - 
Left 4 Dead 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

I've tried re-installing, updating drivers, scanning for viruses, no luck.
My system specifications are:
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit SP2
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.5GHz
Nvidia GeForce 9200 - 2.9GB Video RAM, Pixel Shader 4.0 and Vertex Shader 4.0
581GB Hard Drive (370GB Free)


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

hello and welcome to TSF.
Do you know the wattage of your PSU? I am going to check each games system requirements and post back, but I think you may need an upgrade or you are overheating. Lag is usually from units cooling themselves down or not strong enough to run the game. 

Download Everest from my sig and check your idle temps and your temps while in game(a good 10-15 mis) and post back. Go to computer then sensor in Everest, make sure it's ran as admin as well. 

EDIT: A quick google search says the geforce 9200 says it isn't a strong card, so my advice is to lower all your games setting(lower graphics, resolution, etc) tell me how that goes.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

Aside from lowering your settings on the games, if that proves unsuccessful you computer might be suffering from overheating.

Computer components are electrically charged so they attract dust like a magnet.
Take off the side panel of your case and blow out all dust, and heatsinks and fans.

Refer here to clean your pc very well.
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/clean_your_pc


----------



## JirachiNite (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*



Zealex said:


> hello and welcome to TSF.
> Do you know the wattage of your PSU? I am going to check each games system requirements and post back, but I think you may need an upgrade or you are overheating. Lag is usually from units cooling themselves down or not strong enough to run the game.
> 
> Download Everest from my sig and check your idle temps and your temps while in game(a good 10-15 mis) and post back. Go to computer then sensor in Everest, make sure it's ran as admin as well.
> ...


Lowering graphics didn't help. And as for the PSU wattage, how would I check that? If you mean the voltage of the wire that is my computer's power supply, it's 125V.

Idle temps - 
Motherboard - 32 °C (90 °F)
CPU -	20 °C (68 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 - 41 °C (106 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 - 40 °C (104 °F)

Gaming Temps -
Motherboard - 35 °C (95 °F)
CPU - 23 °C (73 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1	- 44 °C (111 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2	- 44 °C (111 °F)



crucial09 said:


> Aside from lowering your settings on the games, if that proves unsuccessful you computer might be suffering from overheating.
> 
> Computer components are electrically charged so they attract dust like a magnet.
> Take off the side panel of your case and blow out all dust, and heatsinks and fans.
> ...


I'll try that later and post back.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

It will still be a good idea to do what I said, However you are not suffering from overheating at all. Your temps are all great.

Cleaning the computer is always a good idea, and keep it clean.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

Hello and Welcome to TSF *JirachiNite*

Open one side of the case and look for the tag or sticker on PSU...
There should be stated what is make/model of the PSU and wattage...

Keep us posted...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

Yeah the temps are fine, follow vladimirb post. Did you buy your pc prebuilt or custom built, if prebuilt whats the make and model?

Everest didn't show a video card though?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*



Zealex said:


> Yeah the temps are fine, follow vladimirb post. Did you buy your pc prebuilt or custom built, if prebuilt whats the make and model?
> 
> Everest didn't show a video card though?


He said he had a GeForce 9200GT Zealex in his first post...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

Not that, the temps. I know he posted his video card but Everest isnt showing a temp for it and that could be overheating. Maybe you wanna try using SIW?

http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html let it load then scroll down to where it says sensors under hardware.


----------



## JirachiNite (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

Solved - I just had to clean it. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

I knew it!!!
Good thing you fixed it. Refer to the link I posted earlier to clean your pc properly.
It important to clean it regularly. Maybe once a month or two.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

It was a temperature problem probably, I was just trying to make sure of it and then recommend you to dust it. Please mark this thread as solved under thread tools. I would dust a desktop every 2 weeks to keep it clean.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: All PC Games Lag Heavily After A Few Minutes Of Play.*

I am glad you have sorted things right mate! 

I will mark this thread as solved!

If you ever need help again, you know where you can find us


----------

